# Diamond/laser cut wheels



## adambsmith (Jun 2, 2016)

We are looking to take out alloy wheel insurance but the policy we are looking at will not cover diamond or laser cut rims.

We have the standard S-Line "Star" 19" wheels (see picture).

Could anyone confirm that there are/are not diamond/laser cut rims please?

Cheers


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, From the pic they appear to be diamond cut, this is no paint on the spokes.
Hoggy.


----------



## adambsmith (Jun 2, 2016)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, From the pic they appear to be diamond cut, this is no paint on the spokes.
> Hoggy.


Dealer has come back this morning saying they are not diamond cut. Mmm - difference of opinions. :?

Cheers


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

They look diamond cut to me as well.


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

I believe they're diamond cut too. You don't want to be caught out on your insurance and so I would suggest that you E-mail a reputable alloy wheel repair firm attaching your picture and seeking their opinion.

Your dealer probably doesn't have a clue. You'll get more accurate information on here than from your salesman.


----------



## Chris698 (Jun 20, 2016)

They're definitely diamond cut alloys, I've got them, got my insurance direct from Audi that do include diamond cut if that helps?


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

Same as mine which are diamond cut.
Why not take the insurance from Audi? its one of their better deals.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

This has been discussed here before and I seem to recall diamond cut wheels may or may not be covered depending upon the policy. One member was told that his policy did not cover them and then got a refund of his premium.


----------



## Chris698 (Jun 20, 2016)

Audi cover definitely does include diamond cut.

It does state that it won't cover a courtesy car should the alloys have to be sent away to repair though.


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

The Audi policy can cover diamond cut, they just need to tick the correct box on the form. Definitely do it


----------



## piloTT (Jan 19, 2004)

I too am debating using the Alloy insurance scheme that Audi provide as I have diamond cut also. Dealer assured me that they are covered but policy states the following wheels are excluded " Alloy wheels that are of split rim construction or polished (chromed) finishes"

I'm trying to get clarification (in writing) that they are covered.... but its not been easy. The scheme seems to administered through a company called Car Care Plan.

At £149 for 3 years, its not a bad deal I think (max 18 claims)


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

piloTT said:


> I too am debating using the Alloy insurance scheme that Audi provide as I have diamond cut also. Dealer assured me that they are covered but policy states the following wheels are excluded " Alloy wheels that are of split rim construction or polished (chromed) finishes"
> 
> I'm trying to get clarification (in writing) that they are covered.... but its not been easy. The scheme seems to administered through a company called Car Care Plan.
> 
> At £149 for 3 years, its not a bad deal I think (max 18 claims)


The polished (chromed) definition is ambiguous because a diamond cut wheel is polished.
Certainly get it in writing.


----------



## Chris698 (Jun 20, 2016)

The above wheels are definitely covered, I've got mine booked in for a repair on Tuesday.

Also even with insurance just be aware that the first scuff will still break your heart slightly [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## piloTT (Jan 19, 2004)

For anyone else in the same situation, below is the answer from the insurance company that Audi use.... so yes, they are covered, with repair restrictions.

"Thank you for your enquiry. We are Car Care Plan and the appointed administrator.

The Alloy Wheel Insurance we administer covers diamond cut wheels for a mobile cosmetic repair, this does involve applying paint to the repaired area and replicating the original finish as best as possible. Some Insurances we administer do offer a contribution towards a lathed skim repair, however this isn't a contribution the policy holder can choose to take and is only offered in the event our mobile repairer is unable to carry out a cosmetic repair due to the severity of damage.

I trust this explains the cover and I would kindly refer you to the selling dealer to discuss the cover level available to you in more detail as we are not regulated to advise or sell these insurances"

Kind Regards,

Dean Smith

Team Manager


----------



## Chris698 (Jun 20, 2016)

Hi.

Mine's been in with Audi today for a repair on these alloys, they provided a courtesy car for me (A3 SLine) and I'll be picking mine up first thing in morning. I'll try post some before and after pics to show the quality of the repair (I'm a bit apprehensive if I'm honest, but we shall see).

Also I'd just like to quickly say how easy the claims process was, simply rang up the number given, they sent a form to fill in via email, then got an email the next morning approving it and I arranged a time and date with Audi from there.


----------



## piloTT (Jan 19, 2004)

So how was your diamond cut repair Chris? I'm told that the damaged part is PAINTED, but to try and match the polished finish as much as possible.


----------



## Chris698 (Jun 20, 2016)

Spot on buddy, I'll upload some pictures tomorrow. When I picked it up there wasn't anyone from service/repairs in but I believe they refaced the alloy, I certainly couldn't tell the difference lol.


----------



## Chris698 (Jun 20, 2016)

Whilst I appreciate these don't offer much of a perspective as you can't see the rest of the wheel unfortunately I've had to crop and crop to get below 1mb photo size.

The repair really was spot on though, I've asked people to tell me which part of the alloy has been repaired and they cannot tell.


----------



## piloTT (Jan 19, 2004)

Nice job!...very impressive


----------



## marshik (Mar 29, 2016)

Chris698 said:


> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> Whilst I appreciate these don't offer much of a perspective as you can't see the rest of the wheel unfortunately I've had to crop and crop to get below 1mb photo size.
> ...


Hi Chris, tell please the company name & address where you have made this repair. Have curbed mine [ similar alloy ] in the morning ( no insurance though.. will pay in cash..


----------



## Chris698 (Jun 20, 2016)

It was repaired at Hull Audi but the guy's only there certain days of the week.


----------



## marshik (Mar 29, 2016)

Chris698 said:


> It was repaired at Hull Audi but the guy's only there certain days of the week.


Much appreciated, Chris! Will check this out...


----------



## mermaid_tt (Jan 7, 2017)

Hi all,

I have placed an order for a black edition tt coupe. I wanted the wheel protection insurance..... But the dealer is saying diamond cut wheels are not included (I have gone for the upgraded wheels).

Reading this thread... I am confused. I want to go back and query it, but I want to be sure of what I am saying.

I called Audi UK this morning. The lady I spoke to said that every Audi dealer uses their own 3rd party insurance company... And so it is very possible that diamond cut wheels are not covered. She then spoke to a colleague and he said that generally diamond cut wheels are not covered.

Can anyone help me please? What do I need to go back and say? Thanks for any help/suggestions/comments.


----------



## Chris698 (Jun 20, 2016)

http://www.jct600.co.uk/accident-repair ... insurance/

There is a section specific to Diamond cut which states that if they have to get sent away audi will not cover any extra costs associated with this ie courtesy car (which clearly implies diamond cut are included).

Also for what it's worth Audi Hull did infact supply me with a courtesy car for two days free of charge as mine was repaired.


----------



## mermaid_tt (Jan 7, 2017)

Chris698 said:


> http://www.jct600.co.uk/accident-repairs/tyre-wheel-insurance/
> 
> There is a section specific to Diamond cut which states that if they have to get sent away audi will not cover any extra costs associated with this ie courtesy car (which clearly implies diamond cut are included).
> 
> Also for what it's worth Audi Hull did infact supply me with a courtesy car for two days free of charge as mine was repaired.


Thank you


----------



## piloTT (Jan 19, 2004)

I took out my policy through Audi Wolverhampton (part of the Jardine motors group) and reading the policy it is administered my carcareplan.co.uk whom I emailed to get an exact answer on whether or not Diamond cut alloys were included. This was their reply......

Dear Mr *********

Thank you for your enquiry. We are Car Care Plan and the appointed administrator.

The Alloy Wheel Insurance we administer covers diamond cut wheels for a mobile cosmetic repair, this does involve applying paint to the repaired area and replicating the original finish as best as possible. Some Insurances we administer do offer a contribution towards a lathed skim repair, however this isn't a contribution the policy holder can choose to take and is only offered in the event our mobile repairer is unable to carry out a cosmetic repair due to the severity of damage.

I trust this explains the cover and I would kindly refer you to the selling dealer to discuss the cover level available to you in more detail as we are not regulated to advise or sell these insurances.

Kind Regards,

Dean Smith

Team Manager

T +44 (0) 344 573 8000


----------



## daddow (Jan 1, 2017)

If you live in or around Truro in Cornwall I had a lovely skilled lady come to my drive and repaired a wheel for me and I defy anyone to see the difference, cornwallautorepair.co.uk, also repairs paintwork.


----------



## mikef4uk (Jan 15, 2006)

Diamond cut wheels are a complete PITA to *correctly *repair, this is the 'proper' procedure

1) Remove tyre from wheel, normally paint strip complete wheel
2) Paint all the wheel inc the diamond cut bits the colour between the spokes
3) Machine the face of the wheel to remove the paint applied in (2) and the curb marks, this is the diamond cut bit
3a) If its a deep curb and does not clean up in (3) your knackered...buy a new wheel
3b) If the wheel rim becomes too thin after the machining in (3) your knackered...buy a new wheel
3c) If its been machined before, your probably knackered...buy a new wheel
4) If all is OK after the machining, laquer the complete wheel and bake

PS: Any slight bend in the wheel and they might go too thin in one area once machined...buy a new wheel

A cheap (man in van) repair will be a quick sand down of the curbed area and a paint of the spokes with some shiny aluminium/metallic paint, it will look OK unless you look closely, the area will no longer be 'diamond cut'

This is the reason you see so many sets on ebay painted 'black'

Now a painted set can just be sanded down, possibly filled and colour matched/painted


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

1) b. Consider a weld repair to the damaged area: http://www.lepsons.com/wheel-welding/


----------



## R_TTS (Mar 16, 2016)

FFS, two wheels curbed in the last 24hrs since this thread popped back up! Missus 1 - Me 1


----------



## Pat27 (Nov 24, 2016)

Anyone needs wheel repair in the Hull area I can recommend 'Wheel em in' I curbed the diamond cut on my XJ , it was skimmed on the lathe & refurbec for £90 (20")


----------



## daddow (Jan 1, 2017)

R_TTS said:


> FFS, two wheels curbed in the last 24hrs since this thread popped back up! Missus 1 - Me 1


Ban the missus from the car 50% the risk 50% reduction on premium, Try getting away with that one :x


----------



## waynej46 (Sep 15, 2016)

Pat27 said:


> Anyone needs wheel repair in the Hull area I can recommend 'Wheel em in' I curbed the diamond cut on my XJ , it was skimmed on the lathe & refurbec for £90 (20")


I took out the insurance policy and mines in Audi now. Should have been done for today but the guy who does them pulled a sicky. Not sure who he is though as he doesn't work for them. He's good though as this is my second visit thanks to the wife. :roll:


----------

